# Need some advice...



## ronixrider82 (Aug 27, 2010)

looking at a 2002 Amerilight but I think its more then I want to tackle lol.... It looks like there's a bit of water damage there is 3 BIG spots on the outside where it looks like water got in between the fiberglass and wall and bowed it out underneath the windows so i pushed on it and I feels like even wood is bowed out. On the inside the whole kitchen floor has water damage and is soft... They are asking 3,800 but no telling what I am getting into.. What do you all think?? Right now I have a small 21 foot 95 prowler but I am wanting to upgrade to a bigger camper...


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

1,800 max - and even that is generous. You have a lot of work to do if it's damaged that much.

Welcome to the site :welcome:


----------



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

....just walk away, there are plenty of deals out there


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree! Smile and wave....Goodbye! Don't buy this. When there is a problem showing, it's always 10X worse when you open it up! Walk away!


----------

